# Protection for back of 12v socket



## menis (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi all,
I've fitted an extra 12v socket in the side support of a bench seat. I want to protect the back of the socket and the wiring.
I've tried various 'googlies' for plastic box etc, but cannot find anything suitable.
Hopefully, some of you out there will have already sourced what I need for my little job and can advise me what and where to buy ?
Your ideas will be welcome.
Menis


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

I don't know what type of 12v socket you have used, mine are genuine VW ones which have the connections made with 'Lucar' flat connectors. I have fitted a short length of plastic conduit which is a good push fit over the back of these to protect the electrics.

You must remember that these sockets that look like cigarette lighter sockets are not intended for use with cigarette lighters as their fitting will not stand the heat generated.

Rod


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can you do a piccy.must have ideas then.

cabby


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

If you are using CBE sockets, then you can buy a purpose made cover, complete with cord grip to go over the back. CAK Tanks and no doubt others can supply them.

Alternatively, in the past, I have used the screw-on cover from a ceiling rose, secured with a zip tie. Whatever, cover it with something, dead shorts can be expensive!

Roger


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Menace,

If the side bench is able to accept screws, how about screwing the lid of a small tupperware style box (with a suitable hole bored to accept rear of fitting).

If you use one of the boxs that have a snap fit hinges then you can simply clip the box in place. Keeps it easily accessible too.

Davy


----------



## menis (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi All,

Thanks for the replies and ideas so far !

Following the sinsible idea from Cabby I attach a 'photo of the fitting - I hope it's clear enough !

The new 12v is on the left - the one on the right is a standard mains fitting installed by Autotrail.[/img]

I have some ducting for the wires.

The depth of the 12v socket (to the end of the wires) is 50mm.

Suggestions welcome !

Menis


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

5 minutes with a bit of plywood and a few small screws???

(Clip the cables to the woodwork and keep it neat :roll: !!!!!)


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

How about using the top off a large spray can - say WD40 etc. Cut a slot for the cables. Glue 2 or 3 bits of plastic to form lugs to use small screws to fix to inside of panel.

David


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.outdoorbits.com/cbe-protective-backbox-p-2116.html should sort you out


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

A 20mm plastic Ega junction box with a single outlet. Drill the back the same size as the socket protruding, so it will slip over and you can then stick or screw to the wood. The J.B. will have a blank lid to give access to the terminals.


----------



## menis (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi All,

Having searched a bit more or the interweb, I found the thing I was after on sale on Ebay from Kenmore Caravans.

Here's the finished job :-

Thank you to all who gave me suggestions for my problem.


----------

